# Undrafted Free Agents



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You know the guys who did not get drafted

Any news on them?

Allen Ray is still a free agent I believe


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Signed with Boston, I hear. That might have just been for their summer league team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also Pittsnogle (sp?) is still un-signed...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe we could get a decent big. Did Mensah Bonsu get drafted? Of course, we could've taken him instead of his teammate Pinnock with the 2nd rounder.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Donnie always does his homework. Quisy, Powell, and Marshall were all undrafted.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

G-Mac still available


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pittsnogle signed on with Dallas for the Summer League, according to ESPN radio.

:cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Pittsnogle signed on with Dallas for the Summer League, according to ESPN radio.
> 
> :cheers:


Nice, he aint too shabby. I was surprised when i heard he wasnt drafted.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Nice, he aint too shabby. I was surprised when i heard he wasnt drafted.


That makes 2 of us.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Pittsnogle signed on with Dallas for the Summer League, according to ESPN radio.
> 
> :cheers:


Really? dont lie to me. Thats great.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

List of Undrafted Free Agents

Marcellus Sommerville SF
Leonardo di Pacche Dos Santos PF
Curtis Withers PF
* Sun Yue SG*
Tang Zhengdong C
Eric Hicks PF
Rashad Anderson SG
A. J. Price PG
Mike Efevberha SG
Yemi Nicholson C
Sean Dockery PG
Mike Hall SF
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu PF*
Brandon Bowman SF
Anton Gavel PG
* J.P. Batista PF*
Kostas Vasileiadis SF
Kenny Adeleke PF
*Marco Killingsworth PF*
Curtis Stinson SG
Steven Smith SF
Dwyane Mitchell SG
*Taquan Dean SG*
Nik Caner-Medley SF*
Darius Washington PG
* Daniel Horton PG
Vincent Grier SG
Thomas Gardner SG
* Juan Jose Barea PG*
Torin Francis PF
Chris Quinn PG
Terence Dials PF
Terrell Everett PG
*Taj Gray PF
* Christian Maraker PF
Carl Krauser PG
* Viktor Keirou SG
Marcus Slaughter SF*
*Matt Haryasz PF*
Pavel Mroz C
*Gerry McNamara PG*
* Louis Amundson PF*
Jason Fraser PF
*Allan Ray SG*
Justin Gray PG
Eric Williams PF
*Mike Gansey SG*
*Kevin Pittsnogle C*
Justin Williams C

Those are just some guys I'm interested in
<!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END--> <!--EZCODE BOLD START--><!--EZCODE BOLD END-->


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That makes 2 of us.


Make it three.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Brad Buckman is also on the Summer team, Donnie Nelson said it with his own mouth this morning on ESPN Radio.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Tersk said:


> List of Undrafted Free Agents
> 
> Marcellus Sommerville SF
> Leonardo di Pacche Dos Santos PF
> ...



horton is nice too and worked out with the mavs


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of JP Batista.. I would like to see him work out with the Mavs, but idk if it willl happen, but thats great news about Pittsnogle. I was amazed no one drafted him.


----------



## mrbeaubo (Jun 30, 2006)

Mark Cuban sent me a reply when I asked about the summer league team and said Daniel Horton has been invited.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mrbeaubo said:


> Mark Cuban sent me a reply when I asked about the summer league team and said Daniel Horton has been invited.


Welcome to the board, buddy.

:cheers:


----------



## mrbeaubo (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks,

Here's to hoping the Heat don't snatch up Horton


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Jet said:


> I'm a huge fan of JP Batista.. I would like to see him work out with the Mavs, but idk if it willl happen, but thats great news about Pittsnogle. I was amazed no one drafted him.


no to pittsnogle he reminds me of a slower KVH


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Seed said:


> no to pittsnogle he reminds me of a slower KVH


Slower than KVH ? How does that go ?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mrbeaubo said:


> Mark Cuban sent me a reply when I asked about the summer league team and said Daniel Horton has been invited.



yea I think daniel is on the heat's summer league roster


----------

